# Wanting fursuit head (will buy or trade for editioral work)



## Ciityfox (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been looking everywhere for a fursuit, but it seems everyone is booked. I am wanting a full suit, but might just settle for a head right now. I am wanting to attend a convention in February, but I understand it takes a while, so I am in no hurry if that is too soon. 
I am wanting a toony fox/wolf mix with huge ears. I can sketch up an idea. I want follow me eyes but I want the eyes to look feminine. It will have a rockstar look to it, maybe a ring in its ear. Please let me know if you can do this and prices. Also, I will need to see examples please.
I can trade for editorial work if you need a poem, story, paper edited. I have been Editor-In-Chief of two newspapers for five years, so I can also help if you are in journalism, or just need help in English or writing. Other than that, I will pay for it. Thanks


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sure not everyone is booked.
Also http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/


----------



## Dokid (Dec 19, 2012)

You don't *need* a fursuit. If everyone you like is booked then just wait patiently for one of the makers to open. Also save up so that you can properly buy one. Makers have food and bills too you know. So an improvement of writing skills isn't going to pay their bills.


----------



## Teal (Dec 19, 2012)

Dokid said:


> You don't *need* a fursuit. If everyone you like is booked then just wait patiently for one of the makers to open. Also save up so that you can properly buy one. Makers have food and bills too you know. So an improvement of writing skills isn't going to pay their bills.


 This.

Also if you are going to spend $500 on a head (which is what they cost) you can save up, wait and get the best possible head.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 19, 2012)

Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up. Save up.

Then shop around after you saved up enough.


----------



## Ciityfox (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't *need* to save up, but I do like a good barter. Someone who needs a hand would be more than satisfied with my area of knowledge. If people trade artwork for fursuits, I don't see why my offer would be any different.
Anyway, thank you to the people who have private messaged me in response to my post, I will get the information you requested as soon as possible.


----------



## Ciityfox (Dec 20, 2012)

The link is a helpful resource, I appreciate it TealMoon.


----------



## Teal (Dec 20, 2012)

Ciityfox said:


> I don't *need* to save up, but I do like a good barter. Someone who needs a hand would be more than satisfied with my area of knowledge. *If people trade artwork for fursuits, I don't see why my offer would be any different*.
> Anyway, thank you to the people who have private messaged me in response to my post, I will get the information you requested as soon as possible.


 Actually in the rare instances that I've seen art trades involving fursuits it usally involves sculpture, plushies, fursuit stuff or very high quality artwork. :/


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 20, 2012)

Ciityfox said:


> I don't *need* to save up, but I do like a good barter. Someone who needs a hand would be more than satisfied with my area of knowledge. If people trade artwork for fursuits, I don't see why my offer would be any different.
> Anyway, thank you to the people who have private messaged me in response to my post, I will get the information you requested as soon as possible.



You can offer spellcheck for a suit that costs more than $500.
Do you not* see* how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> You can offer spellcheck for a suit that costs more than $500.
> Do you not* see* how ridiculous that sounds?


If someone is in need of ten-fifteen hours total of worth of professional English tutoring, proofreading, etc, um, sure, why not. Perhaps a fursuit maker had a kid who was struggling with English classes. 

It'd be pretty unlikely, but it'd be neat if it did work out. In the end, the concept of money is just the exchange of one person's time and efforts for another's.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> If someone is in need of ten-fifteen hours total of worth of professional English tutoring, proofreading, etc, um, sure, why not. Perhaps a fursuit maker had a kid who was struggling with English classes.
> 
> It'd be pretty unlikely, but it'd be neat if it did work out. In the end, the concept of money is just the exchange of one person's time and efforts for another's.



Tutoring over the internet more often than not just doesn't work. 
That and I'd rather receive tutoring from a formally trained linguist / someone with a teaching degree than from someone who's just a native speaker. Native speakers make more than enough mistakes against their own language without noticing they do. 

Seeing as OP works as an editor he may have a degree that has to do with languages, but that is not the same as a linguists-degree, so what he's offering here is no more than a glorified spell-check, but worded fancier. Someone who is not formally trained to teach and explain grammar should just not offer it as a service in exchange for something else so pricey.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Tutoring over the internet more often than not just doesn't work.
> That and I'd rather receive tutoring from a formally trained linguist / someone with a teaching degree than from someone who's just a native speaker. Native speakers make more than enough mistakes against their own language without noticing they do.
> 
> Seeing as OP works as an editor he may have a degree that has to do with languages, but that is not the same as a linguists-degree, so what he's offering here is no more than a glorified spell-check, but worded fancier. Someone who is not formally trained to teach and explain grammar should just not offer it as a service in exchange for something else so pricey.


Uhh, the point I was trying to make was that an experienced journalist's work could have potential value to another human being? If that human being makes fursuits, could they not try to come to some kind of agreement? 

In reality the chances of it happening are minimal, but I rather like the idea. I don't think it's possible to state "No, the professional job you work is, in fact, worthless to other human beings", as_, _presumably, _he is currently providing a professional service for which people perceive value._


----------



## Dokid (Dec 20, 2012)

Ciityfox said:


> I don't *need* to save up, but I do like a good barter. Someone who needs a hand would be more than satisfied with my area of knowledge. If people trade artwork for fursuits, I don't see why my offer would be any different.
> Anyway, thank you to the people who have private messaged me in response to my post, I will get the information you requested as soon as possible.



Yes you do need to save up. The only time I've ever seen a trade was for goods. Such as plushies and other fursuits. Never for a few hours of tutoring.

Why don't people get that fursuit makers also have bills and rent to pay. They aren't trying to rip you off if they're credible.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Yes you do need to save up. The only time I've ever seen a trade was for goods. Such as plushies and other fursuits. Never for a few hours of tutoring.
> 
> Why don't people get that fursuit makers also have bills and rent to pay. They aren't trying to rip you off if they're credible.


"I don't need to save up because I already have enough money".



			
				Opening Post said:
			
		

> Other than that, I will pay for it.



I feel like half the people in this thread are completely misunderstanding things and have formed some kind of bizarre vendetta.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> "I don't need to save up because I already have enough money".
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like half the people in this thread are completely misunderstanding things and have formed some kind of bizarre vendetta.



Well anyways. This guy just needs to realize that trading a fursuit for tutoring will probably not work.

Also that he needs to be patient and wait for someone to open up for commissions. That or he can instead just commission someone else on the fursuit makers forum


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Well anyways. This guy just needs to realize that trading a fursuit for tutoring will probably not work.


But he included a bit where he said he was willing to pay money??? I don't like defending people, but seriously. It's right there in the opening post. In it, he did not state "I believe this service to likely be useful", he just stated "I can preform this service if it were useful to you, but I have money if it isn't". In a follow up, he even mentions how he enjoys bartering? 

I can see how people may be cynical due to idiots trying to provide useless services in exchange for fursuits, but seriously, at least properly read the entire post before reacting.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> But he included a bit where he said he was willing to pay money??? I don't like defending people, but seriously. It's right there in the opening post. In it, he did not state "I believe this service to likely be useful", he just stated "I can preform this service if it were useful to you, but I have money if it isn't". In a follow up, he even mentions how he enjoys bartering?
> 
> I can see how people may be cynical due to idiots trying to provide useless services in exchange for fursuits, but seriously, at least properly read the entire post before reacting.



You know what would have this bickering stop? If he reversed and prioritized the order of what he was going to offer.

I'm willing to pay money as a priority and a majority of the post of what he's willing to pay, *and then* stating his other skills asking if anyone would find them useful he'd be willing to trade.


It's the order of which he offered and weighted which is why people are initially insulted. They feel he is putting a trade skill that is essentially worthless for someone who is paying the bills, over the money he is willing to shell out.

I don't know why you couldn't see why this would be a problem to people who generally want their time valued more seriously.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 20, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> But he included a bit where he said he was willing to pay money??? I don't like defending people, but seriously. It's right there in the opening post. In it, he did not state "I believe this service to likely be useful", he just stated "I can preform this service if it were useful to you, but I have money if it isn't". In a follow up, he even mentions how he enjoys bartering?
> 
> I can see how people may be cynical due to idiots trying to provide useless services in exchange for fursuits, but seriously, at least properly read the entire post before reacting.



We're just used to the usual "I has no monies. Please give me fursuit for something less than what it's worth. Plz PLZ?"

But yeah I read that part at the end.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> You know what would have this bickering stop? If he reversed and prioritized the order of what he was going to offer.


Good point, but that point is also fairly subtle; not everyone would think of that if they're just writing a casual forum post. Now, if the person were an English maj- oh wait. Never mind. Your point stands. A journalist _should_ know better, ahahahahahahaha.

(it is still a fairly excusable mistake nevertheless)


----------



## Brazen (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh man, paying for tangible goods with _poems_, why didn't I think of that?

Fursuit makers accept only 3 currencies outside of cash: gas, grass or ass.


----------

